# Best amp to use with PS4 with Sennheiser G4me One?



## Pointblank

New to head fi, been lurking for a while off and on. I just got my G4me one headset (50ohm). It is my first high end brand headset. I'm mainly using it for PC gaming and for my ps4 that I just got. I'm mainly concerned with the sound output with the ps4.


Currently I'm just using the headset through the ps4's controller via Sennheiser PCV 05 Combo Audio Adapter. Playing cod Aw with the ones to me seem extremely flat in sound. I know that this is designed to provide the sounds game developers intended, but I don't think it should sound this flat. 

I've been searching and still not sure if the astro mixamp, turtle beach did, or the audioengine d1 would be best in my case, or whatever there is out there that I don't know about. I do like the fact that as of now all I have to do is hook up my headset to the controller. I hate the fact that I have to have a long ass cord coming from my ps4's optical port to an amp and then to my headphones and controller? Is this the only viable option for better sound? As I am a little confused on how the wiring and hook up would be with this setup, especially since I would like mic functionality to retain as it is now. I would assume I would have to sit closer to my TV to make this viable? I'm coming from turtle beach x41 which used optical out from my xbox 360 to a wireless transmitter station to the headset. 

Any input or help in my situation would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## PixelSkills

I have the astro mixamp with a schiit magni and it sounds great!


----------



## Pointblank

pixelskills said:


> I have the astro mixamp with a schiit magni and it sounds great!




I haven't heard of the schiit magni before, but looking it up isn't it an amp as well? Does that mean you have two amps hooked up? Also, how far are you from the console? 

Sent from my Note 4.


----------



## PixelSkills

Yes technically the Mixamp is a DAC/AMP in a way, unfortunately the output on the Mixamp is just not powerful enough to power the Game One headset. Adding an external amp like the Schiit magni will simply amplify the sound and give enough power to the headset to allow the headset to sound the best. Unfortunately the Mixamp does add some white noise to the line so you have to deal with that and get the correct volume so you do not hear it. Go to Mad Lust Envys guide and look for the wiring diagram on how to setup a amp with the mixamp.


----------



## Pointblank

Awesome thank you. I just bought the mixamp through eBay. I'll look into the magni as well. 

Sent from my Note 4.


----------



## Pointblank

Question will the mixamp still sound relatively better on its own compared to the controller?

Sent from my Note 4.


----------



## PixelSkills

Well it def will give you a better sense of direction and a bit more power but you will eventually want a amp.


----------



## becnel51

I was thinking of running the exact same setup: * Sennheiser G4ME One with the astro mixamp and a schiit magni. *
  
 I have a couple of questions in regards to this:
 On the *PS4*:
 a.) Are you able to hear and chat with your teammates?
 b.) Are you able to independently control and adjust the game audio volume, and microphone / chat volume?
 c.) Do you adjust game audio via the mix amp, the external amp, or the actual volume adjustment on the headset?
 d.) Same question for the chat volume?
 e.) How should each device be set? (Mix Amp, external amp, Headset)
 f.) Which device controls which features? (game audio, voice chat volume)
  
 If you could explain to me how you have everything hooked up, to be able to get the great audio, but still be able to chat with teammates, it would be greatly appreciated.
  
 Also, are you still happy with the overall performance of this setup, or would you recommend a different headset?
  
 Sorry for all the questions, I just really want to make sure all these feature work well, and it's a good setup, before I purchase everything. Thanks.


----------



## PixelSkills

I sense returned both the mixamp and headset. I loved the headset but the mixamp is just ****.. I dont know what I am going to get now as theres really no options out there.


----------



## Pointblank

Sorry for the late response. I've just been running the g4me one with the astro mixamp and it actually works perfectly for me. Maybe my ears haven't heard what I am missing without the schiit, but these sound light and day better than just hooked up to the ps4 controller. 

To answer some of your questions without the schiit though:
A. You can hear and chat with your teammates. 

B. The dial on the mixamp does this. 

C. I do both. I have the mixamp dial at 75% and adjust the headset accordingly to my liking.

D. Don't chat enough to people, but the smaller dial has a bias to mic and game audio. 

Can't really answer the others since I don't have the schiit. 

Sent from my Note 4.


----------



## HutchDiesel

There are a few alternatives based on your ps4 gaming etup. If you're playing on a couch in front of a big tv you're a little more limited than a desk setup.

At my desk setup I use the creative x7 with sen hd598 (game one and zero had too much clamp for comfort). For a mic I use usb blue snowball. You lose ability to mix voice and game volume but I hear everyone quite easily. Alternatively and more messy, you could use a splitter into ds4 then attach mod mic to the mic send of splitter. Then take the headphone end of splitter and get a Y adapter and run that into the x7 all while outputting game volume via optical to the x7. Set the ps4 to chat audio from ds4 then use x7 software to mix voice (rca from controller) and game volume (optical).

It's convoluted and a wired mess, so I use the snowball instead.

Alternatively while playing on couch with tv it remains messy with worse sound quality. I sold my mixamp pro and decided not to replace with another dsp. Rather I use a modmic attached to hd598. I plug both into ds4, but I use the fiio Mont Blanc amp inline. This leaves a bunch of cables in my lap and less quality than x7, so I generally game at my desk.

If you can tolerate the mixamp sound and terrible mic then it's deffin the easiest set up out there right now that I'm aware of.


----------



## FatBox360

I believe the Schiit Fulla can plug directly into the front PS4 usb port and should be able to power your cans.  Not sure about how surround sound processing is handled then, if that's a concern.  I have a Turtle Beach DSS2 hooked via optical to my PS3.  Yeah, it tries to create that virtual surround sound, but it's primarily just a way for me to use headphones with the PS3 now.  The extra port to pump in outside audio is nice, too.  As for chat, maybe you can still plug that part into the controller?  I don't know I... don't have friends to chat with.


----------



## ronnieuk

Sorry to post in an old thread but since the new version of the g4me one is only 50 ohm impedence you should not need an amp isn't that right?  You needed one when they were first launched because they were 150 ohms but not anymore.  When using a turtle beach dss and connecting a g4me one headset and connecting the dss to the PS4 through usb and optical will the PS4 detect it as a usb headset and work properly with chat?


----------



## Filip777 (May 26, 2017)

ronnieuk said:


> Sorry to post in an old thread but since the new version of the g4me one is only 50 ohm impedence *you should not need an amp isn't that right*?  You needed one when they were first launched because they were 150 ohms but not anymore.  When using a turtle beach dss and connecting a g4me one headset and connecting the dss to the PS4 through usb and optical will the PS4 detect it as a usb headset and work properly with chat?



I want to know this as well. The GAME One/Zero headset is 50 ohm now, not 150 ohm. 
-Would an Astro Mixamp 2011 version be enough to power this headset with quality  ? I currently use HyperX Cloud (which is 60 ohm) on my mixamp and the sound is good. Just want to make sure...


----------



## WhiteHartMart

If you can sacrifice any surround processing I went with a Creative G5 - USB connection to PS4 and it sounds pretty decent to me using some AKG K702's - only stereo but I prefer the sound over any of the Mixamps I've owned plus I've been told the Mic audio comes across superbly (using a VModa Boom Pro).


----------



## de3tr0yer

WhiteHartMart said:


> If you can sacrifice any surround processing I went with a Creative G5 - USB connection to PS4 and it sounds pretty decent to me using some AKG K702's - only stereo but I prefer the sound over any of the Mixamps I've owned plus I've been told the Mic audio comes across superbly (using a VModa Boom Pro).



Are you able to use your mic through the Creative G5 or do you have that plugged into the controller?


----------



## WhiteHartMart

de3tr0yer said:


> Are you able to use your mic through the Creative G5 or do you have that plugged into the controller?



Via the G5 - works great (according to my PSN friends  )


----------



## de3tr0yer

Finally, I have been trying to find out for so long and no one has been able to tell be that it worked. Thank you so much


----------

